# 1971 ford 3000



## Darryl Townson (Oct 30, 2020)

*Tachometer Drive Adapter Assembly*
Good evening All. I am needing some information. I seen today that there is a Tachometer drive adapter assembly for a lot of the older ford tractors except one for my ford 3000. Has any one put one of the tachometer drive adaptors from another model? I was sent here with a story about a ford 3600. Will someone tell me what part I can buy and make my Ford 3000 rpm meter work it has already been converted with a alternator. I figure they just unhooked it and I would like it to work but don't have a way of driving the tach. Thanks for your help.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Darryl, welcome to the forum.

Here's a picture of an alternator with tach drive that fits a Ford 3000 tractor. Source Yesterday's Tractors. Price $108.








The is a 12 volt 63 amp alternator. It is internally regulated and comes with fan and pulley. This alternator can be used to replace original generator. Additional brackets and hardware may be needed. See kit 6X10300ALTH. Used on Ford Tractors 1965 and later. Use part number ADR9209 to make this a single wire self exciting alternator (not included).
Part No: ADR0382
$*108.27*
__________________________________________________________

Here's a picture of an attachment for a Delco style alternator that will give you a tach drive. One problem you may have is that your alternator pulley is the wrong size the tach reads wrong rpm. Source Complete Tractor. Price $46


----------



## Darryl Townson (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for your help. I will look into this.


----------



## Darryl Townson (Oct 30, 2020)

HarveyW Have you heard of anyone changing the pulley to get the correct RPM? The reason I'm asking I have just bought a new alternator and would like to try the adapter.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I doubt that adapter will work for you. The concept of tach drives on the back of the alternator is nothing new. The trouble is the alternator needs to be configured for it. At one time I think AC or Massey, possibly both, used a Delco alternator with that drive attached. The rear frame of the alternator was made to accept it, and the armature had a gear protruding through the rear bearing to drive it. Your alternator most likely has none of that.

On the other hand, the 3600(as mentioned in your earlier post) would be configured something like this

https://www.mycnhistore.com/us/en/n...-7700/cn/7E55B1CD-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

While most if not all parts for that are probably still available, it would require changing the cluster as well since the cable will rotate in reverse of what you have now. I doubt you would choose that route vs the replacement alternator with drive attached. I expect it would come with the right pulley installed. All those I've seen were complete and ready to go.


----------

